# RR: 113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23



## Trout

*1.	Cliburn, Kondrashin (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










2.	Argerich, Kondrashin (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1980)










3.	Horowitz, Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1943)










4.	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)










5.	Gilels, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1955)










6.	Horowitz, Szell (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)










7.	Argerich, Dutoit (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1970)










8.	Richter, Karajan (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1962)










9.	Pletnev, Fedoseyev (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1990)










10.	Hough, Vänskä (cond.), Minnesota Orchestra	(2009)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Cliburn, Kondrashin (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
2.	Argerich, Kondrashin (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1980)
3.	Horowitz, Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1943)
4.	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)
5.	Gilels, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1955)
6.	Horowitz, Szell (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)
7.	Argerich, Dutoit (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1970)
8.	Richter, Karajan (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1962)
9.	Pletnev, Fedoseyev (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1990)
10.	Hough, Vänskä (cond.), Minnesota Orchestra	(2009)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

